# Recommendations for Movers (and moving)



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Looks like my apartment rental in Cancun is still on, and not a scam, just moving slowly. I'm trying to remain optimistic and take into account that it's not the US.

Somewhere in here I saw a post where somebody recommended the mover they used to move from US to Mexico, by saying "everything arrived undamaged, what more could you ask" or something like that. I can't find the post now and I can't remember the recommended mover.

Actually, once could ask for more from a mover than that, such as a good price and good scheduling, but I'd settle for not having things beat up too much.

I'm planning on moving not a lot, maybe 300 cubic feet of boxes, 3 chairs and a desk. 

I expect some of you to tell me to abandon the desk and buy new in Mexico. The desk is middle-to-high-end commercial office furniture. It disassembles into flat pieces of laminated particle board. I've moved it twice before, and the issue with the desk is the pieces have metal pins sticking out that get broken off. I can put some styrofoam on the prongs to protect them, but expect to lose a couple more anyway. I think this will be the last move for the desk, after this there won't be enough prongs left to hold the thing together the usual way, and I'll have to glue it together, making it immovable for the next time. I could leave it behind and buy a new set for > $2000, but they don't ship overseas, I'd have to have it delivered to somewhere in the US that would then reship it for me. So it's not at all clear to me it would be cheaper to buy it again new. It's very similar to this: Series A Corner Workstation Set with Three Drawer Pedestal - BUS-10140 and other Browse All Office Furniture

I'm still considering doing the move myself, by using a u-haul to get everything to Laredo, putting it in public storage, then renting a truck once I get to Cancun and driving back to texas to pick up my stuff. There wouldn't be any one thing I couldn't lift by myself, and I could give the desk parts the TLC required to get it through without breaking off any more pins. But that's a lot of work... If the movers are going to ask 10k then I'll probably try doing it myself, 5k I'll be happy to pay to let somebody else do the work.

The hassle with the DIY approach is I'm going in on a Canje visa, so I'd have to turn that in and wait four to six weeks for the TR to finalize before I could leave to get my stuff. If I understand the process correctly.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> Looks like my apartment rental in Cancun is still on, and not a scam, just moving slowly. I'm trying to remain optimistic and take into account that it's not the US.
> 
> Somewhere in here I saw a post where somebody recommended the mover they used to move from US to Mexico, by saying "everything arrived undamaged, what more could you ask" or something like that. I can't find the post now and I can't remember the recommended mover.
> 
> ...


You can get a letter from INM that allows you to leave the country and return if necessary while your visa is in process.

You could also get a custom made desk, probably for less than the cost and hassle of bringing down your current one.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

That was me that recommended SEYMI movers. They are headquartered in Mexico and have a web page as well as a bilingual rep if that's needed. You can take your stuff to the border and SEYMI can pick it up from there, if you wish.

Office Depot here has a variety of "put it together yourself" desks. We bought two over a dozen years ago and they are still working out well. Plenty of eager workmen here who'll make one custom at a decent price, too.
Buen Suerte


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I would recommend against shipping anything made of particle board to a humid climate. It tends to absorb humidity, swell up and then fall apart. Better to have a new desk made from real wood. It will probably cost less than shipping the one you have, and certainly be less trouble.


----------



## lagoloo (Apr 12, 2011)

Good point, R.V. Our particle board based desks live in the Highlands. Don't know how they'd like the beach.


----------



## eastwind (Jun 18, 2016)

Good point about having something made, something I hadn't thought of. I might go that route instead.

It may be MDF rather than particle board, I don't know. All pieces are laminated on all sides and edges. Much better quality than office depot junk, not flimsy in any way.

Will I be able to rent a truck in Mexico? Like the U-Hauls here?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Sorry my dear but when I read this:
"The desk is middle-to-high-end commercial office furniture. It disassembles into flat pieces of laminated particle board. I couldn't stop laughing.......

Maybe you could investigate shipping from Tampa Florida to Progreso,Yucatan....check it out...


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

eastwind said:


> Good point about having something made, something I hadn't thought of. I might go that route instead.
> 
> It may be MDF rather than particle board, I don't know. All pieces are laminated on all sides and edges. Much better quality than office depot junk, not flimsy in any way.
> 
> Will I be able to rent a truck in Mexico? Like the U-Hauls here?


I had a lot of trouble finding a truck/van to rent here (in Guadalajara). A few companies advertise them, but they were mostly on permanent lease to companies. Don't know about Cancun. More typical is to rent a truck and driver. They are common. and it is probably cheaper than renting a truck in the US.


----------

